# Fenster immer im Vordergrund



## IwiS (16. Feb 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, ein Toolbar. Nun möchte ich, dass mein Fenster immer im Vordergrund ist. Was muss ich im Quellcode ändern, damit mein Fenster immer im Vordergrund bleibt?

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten,
IwiS


----------



## bygones (16. Feb 2012)

du meinst auch externe Programme in den Hintergrund ala Browser, Office oder was auch immer ? 

geht nicht


----------



## IwiS (17. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ja, meine Toolbar im Vordergrund und andere Programme im Hintergrund (Browser, Office, Gimp, etc.).
Gibt es da wirklich gar keine Möglichkeit?

lg IwiS


----------



## truesoul (17. Feb 2012)

Ich kenne auch keine Möglichkeit, also würde ich auch sagen. Nein


----------



## IwiS (17. Feb 2012)

Hi,

naja, schade. Dann muss ich mir wohl etwas anderes überlegen.

lg IwiS


----------



## Scarabol (17. Feb 2012)

Hi,

eigentlich ganze einfach, wenn sich deine Toolbar in einem JFrame befindet:

```
this.setAlwaysOnTop(true);
```

Gruß
Scarabol

PS Glaub nicht immer dem erst Besten, dass es nicht geht ;-)


----------



## bygones (17. Feb 2012)

Scarabol hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> eigentlich ganze einfach, wenn sich deine Toolbar in einem JFrame befindet:
> 
> ...


naja ist auch nur zu haelfte wahr, solange man nix mit dem Fenster an sich macht bleibt es immer Vorne. Sobald man aber es minimiert, geht gar nix mehr.

Je nach dem was genau gewuenscht wird. Ein Fenster dass immer, egal was und wie vorne bleibt, das geht nicht....


----------



## Scarabol (17. Feb 2012)

Also bei mir bleibt das Fenster auch topmost, wenn ich es minimiere... (Windows 7)

Gruß
Scarabol


----------



## bygones (17. Feb 2012)

Scarabol hat gesagt.:


> Also bei mir bleibt das Fenster auch topmost, wenn ich es minimiere... (Windows 7)


mit welchem code ? bei mir verschwindets normal in der leiste

```
class MyFrame extends JFrame {
    public MyFrame() {
        setAlwaysOnTop(true);
        setSize(400, 500);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    }
}

public class Test {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
       new MyFrame().setVisible(true);
    }
}
```


----------



## Scarabol (17. Feb 2012)

So wie ich die Frage verstanden hab, will er gar nicht verhindern, dass man das Fenster minimieren kann..

Aber das könnte man noch setUndecorated(true) lösen.

Gruß
Scarabol


----------



## IwiS (17. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

exakt das, was ich gesucht habe. Da mein Programm eine Toolbar, mit Schnellzugriffen ist, brauche ich sie immer im Vordergrund, vielen Danke!

lg IwiS


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Feb 2012)

Siehe auch hier: http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/131910-toolbar.html


----------



## IwiS (18. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem, das für mein Projekt sehr ausschalggebend ist. In meinem Programm gibt es die Möglichkeit Einstellungen zu verschiedenen Sachen, z.B. für das Aussehen oder das Programmicon, vorzunehemen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese dauerhaft beizubehalten, also abzuspeichern?

Freue mich über Antworten,
IwiS


----------



## IwiS (18. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

sorry, Beitrag existiert schon.

lg IwiS


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Feb 2012)

Hilft dir das nicht? http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/132127-einstellungen-fuer-programm-speichern.html

Neues Thema -> neuer Thread! Ich hatte den ersten abgetrennt und verschoben.


----------

